# Feeding puppy both Barking Heads & James Wellbeloved



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 4month old Cockapoo and was feeding her Barking Heads 'Puppy Days' she seemed to be losing interest so I bought James Wellbeloved kibble to add in and she is eating most of her food now. 

Just wondered what everyone's opinion was on this? Should I just stick to one brand or is okay to mix the 2? I just found that with BH just doing the one flavour it's very limited until you can move them onto the adult food

Thanks in advance as newbie here so any help/advice much appreciated x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, can't help too much, seems a lot of the pups go through a stage of getting a bit bored with the food, apart from the odd day my pup was ok on BH, funnily enough he's now getting bored with the adult BH even though there is more choice, I tend to add a tiny bit of something we have had that night just to get him interested, like a couple of bits of pasta broken up or a spoonful of rice, that seems to start him off then he happily eats the whole bowl.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

One lady on her rotates about four different foods for her pup. She has found that works and helps prevent boredom. So I guess it's fine to mix. I feed raw after Max having the runs on most other foods. He is now doing great.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

lynkev1903 said:


> I have a 4month old Cockapoo and was feeding her Barking Heads 'Puppy Days' she seemed to be losing interest so I bought James Wellbeloved kibble to add in and she is eating most of her food now.
> 
> Just wondered what everyone's opinion was on this? Should I just stick to one brand or is okay to mix the 2? I just found that with BH just doing the one flavour it's very limited until you can move them onto the adult food
> 
> Thanks in advance as newbie here so any help/advice much appreciated x


I give Dolly Barking Heads kibble sometimes mixed with a little James Wellbeloved wet food or a little sardines or tuna for a variety. I am sure that will be fine


----------

